# Remastering tool for BSD variants.



## prp-e (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all.
I've used linux and I've create remaster of Ubuntu. And I use remastersys and relinux to remaster Ubuntu. 
Now I want to create a remaster of my installed BSD(s) that I've installed on VBox. Because I want to install them on other computers 
I searched and I found this port : http://livecd.sourceforge.net 
But it doesn't work correctly :|.
Regards.


----------



## prp-e (Oct 5, 2012)

Can't anybody help me? 
Sorry form off-topic.


----------



## SNK (Oct 5, 2012)

NanoBSD seems like what you are looking for: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/nanobsd/index.html


----------



## prp-e (Oct 5, 2012)

Very Good 
Is this available in FreeBSD 9.0? 
Thanks.


----------



## SNK (Oct 6, 2012)

prp-e said:
			
		

> Very Good
> Is this available in FreeBSD 9.0?
> Thanks.



It is: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.0/tools/tools/nanobsd/

Though you might prefer to track STABLE.


----------

